# Protein That Shuttles RNA Into Cell Mitochondria Discovered



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Protein That Shuttles RNA Into Cell Mitochondria Discovered ScienceDaily (Aug. 8, 2010) – Researchers at UCLA’s Jonsson Comprehensive Cancer Center and the departments of Chemistry and Biochemistry and Pathology and Laboratory Medicine have uncovered a role for an essential cell protein in shuttling RNA into the mitochondria, the energy-producing “power plant” of the cell. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

